# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  Enigma???

## Pete Hanlin

As you can see, I go through "spurts" when thinking about the practical aspects of optics.  Now I'm reading an article in Vision Monday about the Enigma lenses- which have a 16 base curve.  Are these going to be Rx-able?  If so, what are the advantages of having a +16 base curve?  

The article mentions a wider distortion-free field of view, so I take it they are Rx-able.  Guess they'll have to be commercials like the Pontiac commercials (except these will say "Steeper is better...").

Pete

----------


## Blake

It said they would be available for -1.00 to +4.00 single vision, at least initially.  It'll be interesting to see how they turn out...

Blake

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I've always been a fan of higher base curves, but WOW!  It will be interesting to see how it works out.  Since the lenses curve so much, I imagine the angle of incidence in the periphery will be more perpendicular (plus the fact that the "bad" portion of the lens will get tucked behind the peripheral vision of the patient).

Pretty neat stuff any way you look at it...

Pete

----------


## Darryl Meister

> Originally posted by Pete Hanlin:
> _Since the lenses curve so much, I imagine the angle of incidence in the periphery will be more perpendicular (plus the fact that the "bad" portion of the lens will get tucked behind the peripheral vision of the patient)._


You are right on the money, Pete. These "contoured" lenses have a nominal curvature that is roughly equal to the curve described by the eye as it rotates behind the lens at its vertex distance. Consequently, the vertex distance from the lens remains relatively constant as the eye rotates behind it, and the line of sight remains more orthogonal to the lens -- even at highly oblique angles of view.

The result can be quite impressive. In addition to excellent peripheral clarity, both distortion (the bending of lines and such) and chromatic aberration are significantly reduced with these steeply curved lenses. This is particularly beneficial, since Enigma is available in polycarbonate. Minus-powered Engima lenses also minify less than conventional spectacle lenses.

I believe that SOLA should have some technical papers on Enigma available very soon.

Best regards,
Darryl Meister
SOLA Technical Marketing

----------


## Alan W

Darryl
What do you perceive as a potential problem relative to lenses breaking under conventional head presures. Seems to me that even though these may be poly, isn't the risk of lenses snapping greater with lower powers or thicknesses and higher curves?

----------


## JRS

Conventional head pressures? Alan, are you referring to manufacturing?

----------


## chip anderson

Has someone re-inventied the origional Zeiss Puntal system perhaps?

----------


## Darryl Meister

> Originally posted by Alan W:
> _Darryl
> What do you perceive as a potential problem relative to lenses breaking under conventional head presures._


Hi Alan,

Actually, special edgers had to be designed for these lenses, since they are so steep. (I believe that there is also one or two patent applications in for this.) The angle of the bevel, for instance, was a big challenge. I'm not sure how much of an issue head pressue was, but I'm sure that they would have reduced it on the edgers if necessary.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## Darryl Meister

> Originally posted by chip anderson:
> _Has someone re-inventied the origional Zeiss Puntal system perhaps?_


No, the Zeiss Punktal lenses were designed with conventional best form "corrected curve" base curves, so they are much flatter than Engima.

For you opti-buffs, conventional corrected curve lenses follow the lower Ostwalt branch of Tscherning's ellipse -- while Enigma lenses are closer to the steeper Wollaston branch (which produces less distortion and chroma). If I remember correctly, Engima currently uses about a 16 D base curve. This is about 10 D than conventional plano lenses.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## Alan W

JRS
I'm sorry. I forgot to check back to this board. I was referring to edger head pressure and what settings will work best if selectable.

----------


## Alan W

Hi, Darryl
I really hope the concept flushes out in the field because it makes so much sense. It'll make a lot of people happy. As for the edger issue, I sense its time for change in that technology anyway. New lens, new finishing processing.
I have personally seen, although under highly experimental conditions, a dual beam YAG edger that does one cut/safety bevel/edge polish all in one rotation of the lens. A YG groover for the second rotation. I haven't the slightest idea about how the beam was controlled, but I have worked quite a bit with a YAG in prototypical work to create cliches for a new contact lens printing tech. Just happens to be in the hands of a major CL company that was part of the gobble fest last year.
I think lasers are around the corner, and if so, Enigma and all the generations to follow, may be the paradigm shift we need.

----------


## Darryl Meister

Hi Alan,

That seems like some neat technology... But just imagine that kind of power in the wrong hands!  ;)

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## Alan W

Yeh, I know.
I couldn't resist the temptation to see what it did to, like humans. When I did the CL coloration technology work . . .
I put the tip of my finger just next to the beam. 
Uhhhh . . . don't do what I did. That was very stupid!
By the way . . I understand the CL coloration technology work I was part of was announced a few days ago by Ocular Science. 
That's neat!

----------


## Spexvet

What ever happened to this lens?

----------


## mrba

Toast

----------


## rinselberg

I know they renamed it *Contour Optics by SOLA.* Is that a fact, mrba? No longer manufactured? I was disappointed when SOLA sent me an Email saying that they did not make this in a progressive.

----------


## Darryl Meister

Yes, we still make them:

http://www.solatechnologies.com/prod...ntour/contour/

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## mrba

Perhaps Mr Meister can reveal the truth?

----------


## mrba

Oops, I think we just posted at the same time, and It makes more sense that this go before DM.  Oh well, thanks Darryl.

----------


## karen

Darryl, is this the same as the Spazio lens? ( I am not sure I spelled that right  :) )

P.S. on a different subject, thanks for finally getting us in touch with someone at Sola-Colleen is the greatest!

----------


## rinselberg

> Darryl, is this the same as the Spazio lens?


OFFICIALLY: Wait for Darryl. UNOFFICIALLY: They are NOT the same product. Spazio is a line of prescription wrap sun lenses. Contour Optics by SOLA first came out under the product name "Enigma": This is a FRAME AND LENS product featuring panoramic (wide angle) vision, with very specialized optics! Available in clear and brown sunglass tint. Use these Web links to display product page summaries in new browser windows. Point and click!

Contour Optics by SOLA

Spazio

----------


## Darryl Meister

> UNOFFICIALLY:...


That pretty much sums it up.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## karen

> P.S. on a different subject, thanks for finally getting us in touch with someone at Sola-Colleen is the greatest!


So I am reading this again and when I said finally-it sounds like you took a long time in getting us in touch with someone which is not what I meant.  You were on the ball right away! Thanks!

----------


## Lee Prewitt

Daryl,

Won't this present problems with base curve issues?  I mean people freak with a curve change of 1D but a 10D change?

----------


## Darryl Meister

Most people are _that_ sensitive to base curve changes, and can usually adjust to the differences within a week or two. Essentially, the brain just has to re-map the world through the lenses. Many high-index lenses, for instance, are significantly flatter than conventional hard resin ("best form") lenses, yet wearers adjust to them quite quickly ("color fringing" and that sort of thing is usually a bigger concern).

Contour Optics also produce less distortion than conventional lenses, which actually makes vision feel more natural right away.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## Darryl Meister

> You were on the ball right away! Thanks!


Glad to help.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## coda

Hey Daryl,

Is there a list of what docs are dealing in Contour optics?  Who's making the frames now, is it still Safilo or are there other options?

My scrip has changed slightly and I'm ready for a new pair.

-Matt

----------


## Darryl Meister

Hi Matt,

I'll look into it for you.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## rinselberg

Contour Optics is SV (single vision) only -- right? Theoretically, I wonder how it would be to consider having a PAL (progressive)  integrated with the Contour Optics technology? Overly complicated -- or could it be that the atypical geometry of the Contour Optics lenses (the radical curvature) would actually *simplify* the typical problems encountered in PAL designs?

----------


## Darryl Meister

Contour Optics lenses (formerly Enigma) are still available through SOLA Technologies, though we haven't been actively marketing the product lately. While Contour Optics is an excellent design in terms of both fashion and visual performance, I suspect that it may have been a little too ahead of its time, particularly in a market known for conservatism in spectacle dispensing.

Safilo was the only vendor producing the rather unique frames required for Contour Optics. As you can imagine, the steeply curved lenses necessitated completely new, custom frame designs, so having multiple frame manufacturers involved during the initial launch of the product made little sense.

Development work on a free-form progressive lens design was also completed for the Contour Optics program, though the decision to launch the progressive was obviously contingent upon the demand for the single vision lenses. Steeply curved progressive lenses created all new challenges to overcome, and I'm certain the lens design and process engineering teams gained some valuable insight during the exercise in a number of key technologies, including free-form manufacturing, customized progressive lenses, and novel (unconventional) lens forms.

We currently have an adequate inventory of lenses, so there is no production at the moment. Once supplies become low, the company will undoubtedly decide whether there is an adequate demand for the product before continuing production.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## Chris Ryser

All above postings are singing glory for a 16  base curve .......................

All the women with stuck on eyelashes will want them mounted in fancy designer frames, or half eyes..............

Nobody mentiones the frame designers, manufactureres, the guy's who will have to mount this tyoe of lenses in a frame, specially when the brow lines are straight.

Lot's of lenses popping out of frame, ..................well somebody will have to deal with them out there in the field.

----------


## rinselberg

The frames were specially designed for this purpose by Safilo. It's a spectacle product: The Contour Optics (Enigma) frames and lenses are only sold together as a unit. As Darryl informs us, at the present, they are just selling (if they ARE selling with any success?) from inventory. No manufacturing again unless there is a decision to continue or renew the product.

----------


## Joann Raytar

I have a pair of Enigma.  They are actually really comfortable to look through.  The only drawback is the SV only design; I wear progressives.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *The only drawback is the SV only design; I wear progressives.*


Maybe Mr. Rinselberg has found somebody that is designing and manufacturing a stick on progressive lower lower part

Would be kind of nice because you would not have to stick on the lateral distortive parts. And if they are there we could just cut them off.




*Stick on Reading Glasses Sold In Pairs*
ORDER 030-125 Bifocals 1.25 Power $16.95ORDER 030-150 Bifocals 1.50 Power $16.95ORDER 030-175 Bifocals 1.75 Power $16.95ORDER 030-200 Bifocals 2.00 Power $16.95ORDER 030-250 Bifocals 2.50 Power $16.95ORDER 030-300 Bifocals 3.00 Power $16.95





Maybe this could tempt Safilo to continue production of the frame. 
:cheers:

----------

